# My blade scratch repair and polish work



## da_bsg (Jul 14, 2015)

BEFORE







AFTER








-----------------------------------------------

BEFORE





AFTER


----------



## chinacats (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful job, what did you use?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks nice, that Henckles has a Hamon!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 14, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Looks nice, that Henckles has a Hamon!



This work looks nice, but it certainly doesn't have a Hamon.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice work! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 14, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> This work looks nice, but it certainly doesn't have a Hamon.



That is correct, but kinda looks like


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 14, 2015)

tjangula said:


> That is correct, but kinda looks like



no?


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 14, 2015)

He's back, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 14, 2015)

I thought that was pretty mild. Anyway, it's nice work on the Henckels.


----------



## da_bsg (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you guys:

I use all waterproof sand paper to sand / buffer with water.

I first use #300 to get rid of scratches, if scratch too deep, i will use #150, to ensure all scratch gone ( scratch normally are diagonal or vertical lines), only left the sand paper horizontal lines, then proceed the next stage.

2nd, #500 to buffer finer

3rd, use #800 buffer finer

4th, use #1000, now you can already see your face on the blade, buy still have sandpaper lines.

Lastly, use #2000 to polish, there are still thin lines but now is already very mirror polished look.

I want to keep the henckles logo, so I use stickers to paste on top, to prevent it from getting sand papered. 

Hope it helps.

Thx for reading.


----------



## Ucmd (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow, looks nice...let me send you all my heckles


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 18, 2015)

You really did a great job!

Do you recall roughly how long it took for each blade?


----------



## Asteger (Jul 18, 2015)

Ucmd said:


> ...let me send you all my heckles



He might not appreciate it, unless he's got thick skin


----------



## Ucmd (Jul 18, 2015)

Whoops, pardon pun.....iPad spell correct


----------



## da_bsg (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks Mas4T0, each knife took about 40-60 minutes.


----------



## Asteger (Jul 18, 2015)

da_bsg said:


> Thanks Mas4T0, each knife took about 40-60 minutes.



Very fast! 

But did you find that your sandpaper quickly dulls and wears away? I do, and will usually start out this way and then just use slurry and stone powder thereafter, which conveniently breaks down if natural, or at least keeps on providing abrasion if synthetic. You definitely get more of the shiny finish with paper and synthetics, as you did.


----------



## Dubrdr20 (Jul 18, 2015)

Awesome job! Off to get some sand papers~


----------



## da_bsg (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi Asteger, sand paper do get dull, but if use good quality sand paper it will last longer.

I dont use whole pc of sand paper to rub the blade, I cut them into small pcs usually double the knife blade, so is easy to rub by one finger.

To get better shiny, the last 10-20 rubs use #2000, can rub with soup.

Anyway sand paper not expensive.

If want to have ultra mirror polish finish, can first apply autosol metal polish apply on blade, use felt wheel attach onto hand drill, let it in fast speed roll over the blade few times,

It will be ultra mirror polished.

I did it on my swiss army knife.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 18, 2015)

Or you could save yourself some elbow grease. Get a few different cloth wheels for your bench grinder. Also purchase a few different buffing compounds with CrO2 being the final stage. 
Be careful not to go too hot.
Be careful not to be too careless. The "Heavy Metal" of death WILL drive the tip of the knife through your fingernail, finger, bone, etc.
Yes I do know this first hand(no pun intended) and thank God for Opiate pain meds.


----------



## 29palms (Jul 21, 2015)

One great trick I learned about wet/dry is to soak your pieces for 24 hrs, or at least overnight.


----------



## da_bsg (Jul 21, 2015)

You mean wet sand paper?


----------



## 29palms (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes the 3M black wet paper it was designed to be soaked before use.


----------



## koki (Jul 28, 2015)

Designed to be soaked? So it will work better after overnight of soaking the sandpaper?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 28, 2015)

koki said:


> Designed to be soaked? So it will work better after overnight of soaking the sandpaper?



No, it is *wet/dry* sandpaper, and can be used either dry or with water or other liquids. It is not soaked before use.


----------



## koki (Jul 28, 2015)

Which works better?


----------



## chinacats (Jul 28, 2015)

Dry is most aggressive, a bit of water next, then something like a bit of liquid detergent for more refinement.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Aug 9, 2015)

i think you should rethink your choice to keep the logo. If you know it's henckels who cares if people look and don't see the two little guys holding hands (weird)... I think the blades would look much better with the whole face polished like that. Great job on the polishing by the way.


----------



## monty (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice job. Thanks for the idea. Hope you don't mind if I borrow it


----------



## 29palms (Aug 19, 2015)

It lasts longer if soaked and won't load as fast, but hey to each his own application. Yes a little detergent helps lubricate it. For dry sanding I prefer 3M Gold.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 28, 2015)

Did you sand along the length of the blade or from spine to edge?


----------



## da_bsg (Aug 28, 2015)

Along the length of edge


----------

